# A horse to call my own



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Since I was tiny I've been around horses riding and learning how to train them. At every barn I ever ridden/worked with I always had a full care lease on a horse or was trading work for board. But the horse was never fully mine. It was either someone's horse and the owner had no time for them and therefor needed a consistent rider (me), or it was a horse already purchased by the barn and assigned to me for care in trade for working at the barn. 

Even my draft Sissy wasn't fully mine. I love her to death but there wasn't that owners connection. I was the one that trained her and I was the one that rode her. However I was not able to ride when I want where I want whenever I want because my friend although trusting, wanted to be there for liability reasons which is totally understandable. 

A family friend who has known me since I was brought home from the hospital has given me horses to train that I have full access to whenever but she's never owned drafts.

I've been saving for the horse of my dreams: A blood bay or black Clydesdale with 4 white socks, blaze, with a willing personality. Gender didn't matter. 
So after years of looking, drooling over, making wish lists and so on and so forth I finally anchored myself down and started seriously searching for this horse. As of August 5th I found her and as of Tuesday August 11th I own her! 

Her name is Caleigh (Kay-lee). She's a 17.3 hand blood bay Clydesdale with 4 white socks, a full face blaze, and a more than willing personality! Her grandfather was a full blooded and bred Budweiser Clydesdale. She's been shown in fairs all over the state being hitched to a cart or ridden. She's used to loud noises, animals, little kids, big kids, she's basically bombproof. She's a proven mother, soft eyes, and an easy keeper. Perfect white dinner plate sized hooves with dirty but even feathers all around them! 

When I was little I always envied the people who had their very own horse. Nobody could ride it without permission from the owner and everyone was so happy when a new boarder came in with their very own horse! I wanted that and now I finally have it. 

August 12th 2009 at 7pm Caleigh was trailered to and arrived at the boarding facility of my choice. A family friends barn in Gig Harbor. She's the biggest horse in the barn!!! 
I couldn't be happier. My dream is complete: A big house, a job I enjoy, two great danes, and finally my very own Clydesdale! 
In the words of Christopher Titus " I HAVE FOUND MY ICE CREAM TRUCK AND I FEEL LIKE AN ASTRONAUT!"











ps: If you don't know who Christopher Titus is he's my favorite comedian. 
I just wanted to share my little story


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh wow. She's so pretty. Dad wants a Clydey, but they're just too expensive round our area, but we're still keeping a look-out for a nice one.
I've never ridden a Clydey, are they hard to ride cause they're so big?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She's extremely comfortable. She roles forward and her movements match mine. It helps to be very insync with the horse but lighers were always harder for me to ride and the gaits never matched my movement very well. For me she and any other draft I've ridden has been very smooth and fun to ride but for some people their size is harder on their hips and tends to leave people sore. It depends on the person and horse I guess. I think they're easier to ride personally and definately more fun. The long strides tend to confused the rider on the first ride of any draft.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

sounds like you're really happy =D
she's absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

yup!!! very!!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

very cute my favorite draft has always been the clydes. my mom grew up next door to them and she rode them from time to time. are you going to try and show her. she would be pretty at shows.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

shes gorgeous! i love drafts! super jealous!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*showing...I want to...I think*



equus717 said:


> very cute my favorite draft has always been the clydes. my mom grew up next door to them and she rode them from time to time. are you going to try and show her. she would be pretty at shows.


I was thinking of doing Celebrate the Horse with her next year or some kids parades and shows. She's been through it all so it wouldn't be hard on her. It's just finding the transportation to and from that's the challenge.


----------

